
FCC battles meteorologists again over plan to help wireless industry - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/06/another-ajit-pai-plan-could-harm-weather-forecasts-expert-groups-warn/
======
howard941
> The main industry proponent of the FCC's 1675-1680MHz plan is
> Ligado—formerly known as LightSquared

The reallocation'd be a terrible idea but it'd be churlish to deny
Ligado/LightSquared credit for superior persistence and zealotry in spite of
its reputation. Given enough retries they'll eventually succeed.

